# What color and markings is this?



## Easteregg (8 mo ago)

I've been trying to learn about the fascinating color genetics of pigeons. Your help in identifying what is causing this bird to look this way would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

I don't know, but that is a strikingly beautiful bird!


----------



## Easteregg (8 mo ago)

Doves Witness said:


> I don't know, but that is a strikingly beautiful bird!


Glad you think so too


----------

